# Overall volume?



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

I find the volume on the ipad, when using the stream, to be to low. I did a direct comparison to the volume when using the slingplayer, and it is lower in the tivo app.

The fact that I can't airplay the sound to my IW1 airplay speaker add even more frustrating. I was really hoping I could use my ipad w/tivo stream to have a tv in other rooms, but the volume issue makes it less than ideal.

Anyhow, anyone else have this issue? I guess this is really meant as more of a suggestion to TiVo. Have a way to pump the volume up a bit!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Perhaps something like this would help?

http://www.tinylightbulbs.com/all-products/soundjaw.html

Dan


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Since the Stream is re-encoding audio they should be able to boost the volume during encoding. Ideally it should be a configurable setting in the web interface to the Stream along with other encoding settings you may want to mess with. But having lower level controls for such things sounds too un-TiVo like unfortunately.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah they should be able to boost the gain a little when doing the recode. It would be cool if they had some settings you could play with in the web interface, but I wouldn't hold my breath.

Dan


----------

